# Newbie Driver Rating 4.42... should I worry?



## TrikkiNikki (Apr 10, 2016)

I have only 20 lifetime trips, 14 rated, and 11 were 5 stars. I know 2 of the lower rated were yesterday but my rating was still a perfect 5 today. When I checked it now, I had another non 5 rating, and it's a total 4.42 now. Is there a way for me to see the individual ratings? I can't seem do that kind of thing in the app. Just want to know what the actual ratings were. Simple math tells me the 3 low ratings equaled 7 together.

I'm just worried that I'm starting off on the wrong foot. Is this kind of average normal for so few trips? Thanks in advance for all advice


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

It's not your fault. You should only be worried if it's difficult for you to find work.

A slight shift in gravity will cause some writers to give a poor rating


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Nah.. generally they give you 50 or so rated trips .... not always but usually.


----------



## TrikkiNikki (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks for the replies, guys  I'll keep an eye out for opportunities to get better ratings and will continue to read this forum. I'm also watching videos and what not. This isn't a full time gig for me as I have another job, but I do need to supplement my income. Still if worse came to worse, I could survive without this job, if it became difficult.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

The one thing I'd be concerned about is that you definitely had two and possibly three of those trips rated 3 or lower which is 10% of your total and that's a lot. Small sample size for sure and you're in no risk of deactivation for now but you might want to try and remember which ones they were and adjust accordingly. However with only 20 trips your rating will go up very quickly so I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Drive during the day time with sober pax for a week or two. Your rating will go up. 

Drunk pax rate you by the hangover they have the next morning. 
My rating always takes a hit when I work closing or drunken holidays.


----------



## TrikkiNikki (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm planning on doing Thursdays and Fridays anywhere between 8am and before dark. This past week was a fluke because of my schedule with my main job which sort of forced me to work Saturday so I could make some money this week. I worked 10 am to 7pm yesterday and apparently there was an annual rodeo in the next town over and I didn't realize. I had drunk people at noon lol. I'm hoping I don't run into that too much on a weekday lol. I can see why being intoxicated and the aftermath that follows would impair someone's judgement. I just wish more riders knew that even a 4 isn't considered a decent rating in Uber world lol.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

TrikkiNikki said:


> I'm planning on doing Thursdays and Fridays anywhere between 8am and before dark. This past week was a fluke because of my schedule with my main job which sort of forced me to work Saturday so I could make some money this week. I worked 10 am to 7pm yesterday and apparently there was an annual rodeo in the next town over and I didn't realize. I had drunk people at noon lol. I'm hoping I don't run into that too much on a weekday lol. I can see why being intoxicated and the aftermath that follows would impair someone's judgement. I just wish more riders knew that even a 4 isn't considered a decent rating in Uber world lol.


Drunk people use Uber. I use Uber when I think I am going to be drinking. 
Get used to the idea a considerable amount of your pax will be drinking alcohol.

The trick is to know who to let into the car.

If they don't know their driver's name I don't let them in. 
If they don't know their name, I don't let them in. 
If they need to lean on a person or a post.... well you get the point.


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

Like everything else in life driving for uber gets easier the more you do it. Till then work on your charming skills. Pax tend to be more forgiving for mistakes if you are a charming person. Don't go overboard with it cause it can be annoying. 

If you don't mind, do you know why some pax rated you lower than 4 stars?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

saucy05 said:


> Like everything else in life driving for uber gets easier the more you do it. Till then work on your charming skills. Pax tend to be more forgiving for mistakes if you are a charming person. Don't go overboard with it cause it can be annoying.
> 
> If you don't mind, do you know why some pax rated you lower than 4 stars?


Uber.... dancing on a razor blade for pennies per mile.

Should be the new motto.


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Yes, a few were because I didn't know what I was doing at first. That was 2 years ago.
> 
> Now days I get bad ratings due to lack of free water and gum.


We drivers need to organize somehow and make the pax accountable for their behaviors. If pax rating actually meant something they would clean up their acts quickly. We need to rate pax harsher so as to distinguish to them more discretely and follow through by not accepting those poorly rated pax without getting in trouble with big brother.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

I really wouldn't put too much concern into the rating. You don't get paid any better if your a 5.0 or a 4.6. It's just got to be good enough. Besides there's so much randomness in it it's hardly a reliable gauge on how well you're doing


----------



## TrikkiNikki (Apr 10, 2016)

saucy05 said:


> If you don't mind, do you know why some pax rated you lower than 4 stars?


I think it was maybe due to navigation issues. I had one or two where I was having trouble through a town over from here that I thought I was familiar but I guess I wasn't lol. I let them know that I was new to this and I apologized for the confusion. They seemed nice about it but I can see where they might have thought they were still being nice giving me a 4 lol. Most everybody seemed nice and nobody was like THAT wasted.


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

TrikkiNikki said:


> I think it was maybe due to navigation issues. I had one or two where I was having trouble through a town over from here that I thought I was familiar but I guess I wasn't lol. I let them know that I was new to this and I apologized for the confusion. They seemed nice about it but I can see where they might have thought they were still being nice giving me a 4 lol. Most everybody seemed nice and nobody was like THAT wasted.


I recommend before you set off to take a second and scroll through to the map and get a general direction of your destination, that way even if you take the wrong turn or exist you know what general direction you should be heading. I also recommend you stick to the nav direction turn by turn, because sometimes you might think you know the area and get stuck in one way streets or dead-ends. Lastly, if are close to you destination and took the wrong exit, apologize and end the trip after you exit. Just tell them you made a mistake and won't be charging them from there on out. This might not be advisable by uber but you got to make some sacrifices to get yourself out of the lower end of ratings.


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

TrikkiNikki said:


> I think it was maybe due to navigation issues. I had one or two where I was having trouble through a town over from here that I thought I was familiar but I guess I wasn't lol. I let them know that I was new to this and I apologized for the confusion. They seemed nice about it but I can see where they might have thought they were still being nice giving me a 4 lol. Most everybody seemed nice and nobody was like THAT wasted.


I gotta ask. Are you driving with your phone in your hand or lap?


----------



## iamkitkatbar (Nov 17, 2015)

Just keep on driving and giving good service the good should outweigh the poopheads who would give you a bad rating regardless of what you do.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

TrikkiNikki said:


> I have only 20 lifetime trips, 14 rated, and 11 were 5 stars. I know 2 of the lower rated were yesterday but my rating was still a perfect 5 today. When I checked it now, I had another non 5 rating, and it's a total 4.42 now. Is there a way for me to see the individual ratings? I can't seem do that kind of thing in the app. Just want to know what the actual ratings were. Simple math tells me the 3 low ratings equaled 7 together.
> 
> I'm just worried that I'm starting off on the wrong foot. Is this kind of average normal for so few trips? Thanks in advance for all advice


I suggest you use the search function in this forum, it help, instead of rehashing the same topic for the thousandth time.


----------



## TrikkiNikki (Apr 10, 2016)

HotRodriguez75 said:


> I gotta ask. Are you driving with your phone in your hand or lap?


I use a mount on my vent so I don't have to take my eyes off the road.

As far as navigating, I will take the advice about looking ahead because that's a very good point 

Also, update about my rating: it's at 4.61 right now  I drove a few pax today and that made a difference in the ratings. No tips but good ratings. That's good with me


----------



## OrlandoUberX (Feb 15, 2016)

TrikkiNikki said:


> I use a mount on my vent so I don't have to take my eyes off the road.
> 
> As far as navigating, I will take the advice about looking ahead because that's a very good point
> 
> Also, update about my rating: it's at 4.61 right now  I drove a few pax today and that made a difference in the ratings. No tips but good ratings. That's good with me


I agree with the others on the form, focus on good service. What I do is when someone gets in my vehicle I say hey (whatever the name on the trip is) I'm (my name), how's your day/evening going? Then I say oh you're going to (wherever they are going). Then I try to chat them up and ask them about themselves and how their day/evening is going and what they have been up to and try to relate. You obviously have to read your passengers and anticipate what sort of driver they are looking for. Try to humanize yourself so they dont see a driver but a friend. I pretend every passenger who gets in my vehicle is my best friend and were just going to wherever to hang out. But like I said its important to read your passenger too and find out what sort of Uber experience they want. Just keep your head up and focus on service not tips and the tips and rating will go up. Best of luck


----------



## ThaUBBA (Feb 13, 2016)

You're in better shape than I was. I was at a 3.68 after 9 rides, now at 4.78 with 93 rides. It takes a while but just pick and choose better hours to drive is my opinion. If you go into your Uber office they can tell you the breakdown of your ratings.


----------



## ThaUBBA (Feb 13, 2016)

Oh, and try hard to get it above 4.6 after 25 rides. I was told that's the number and you get warnings below 4.65 after 25 rides


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

Typical newbie drivers, more worried about the ratings than the dirt cheap rates they are driving for, Uber surely knows how to manipulate. With time, eventually they snap out of this haze they are under, for some it's sooner, for others it takes a bit more time. It's been the same story on this forum for years, rinse and repeat. .


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

As others have stated there is a lot of good advice in this forum. In addition as time goes on you'll learn some tricks. 

One trick I learned here, is to end the trip just early enough where my screen is able to flip to the PAX rating screen. I then select a 5 star, which is then clearly visible to the PAX.....but I don't submit. After they are out of view I change it to whatever I believe is warranted and then submit. The hard part is timing.... ending the trip not to early and not to late such that they are already out of the car before they can see the 5 stars. Occasionally I'll throw in a "5 stars for a 5 star passenger". I don't know if actually works but I think it does.....

Early on I had a few situation where I thought all the passengers where in the vehicle but turns out they weren't. I now throw out "everyone ready" which gives the PAX the opportunity to say yes or no. I once stated "is it just you" which the PAX took offense too.... This is when I switched to the everyone ready or You all set. anyway, my point is to think about where you may have went wrong, adapt, learn from your mistakes and ratings will improve.


----------



## TrikkiNikki (Apr 10, 2016)

This is all such good advice! Thanks so much, once again, everybody! I'm glad I found this forum. In time, I won't be a noob anymore and can help someone like me lol.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

saucy05 said:


> I recommend before you set off to take a second and scroll through to the map and get a general direction of your destination, that way even if you take the wrong turn or exist you know what general direction you should be heading. I also recommend you stick to the nav direction turn by turn, because sometimes you might think you know the area and get stuck in one way streets or dead-ends. Lastly, if are close to you destination and took the wrong exit, apologize and end the trip after you exit. Just tell them you made a mistake and won't be charging them from there on out. This might not be advisable by uber but you got to make some sacrifices to get yourself out of the lower end of ratings.


Actually that is exactly what Uber tells you to do. End the trip and take the pax to their dx. The rest of the trip is supposed to be free after you make a navigation mistake.

What I do is tell the pax I will end the trip early to make up for time lost. They generally like that well enough. I end the trip a mile early, loose ninety cents, and everyone gets happy.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

NachonCheeze said:


> As others have stated there is a lot of good advice in this forum. In addition as time goes on you'll learn some tricks.
> 
> One trick I learned here, is to end the trip just early enough where my screen is able to flip to the PAX rating screen. I then select a 5 star, which is then clearly visible to the PAX.....but I don't submit. After they are out of view I change it to whatever I believe is warranted and then submit. The hard part is timing.... ending the trip not to early and not to late such that they are already out of the car before they can see the 5 stars. Occasionally I'll throw in a "5 stars for a 5 star passenger". I don't know if actually works but I think it does.....
> 
> Early on I had a few situation where I thought all the passengers where in the vehicle but turns out they weren't. I now throw out "everyone ready" which gives the PAX the opportunity to say yes or no. I once stated "is it just you" which the PAX took offense too.... This is when I switched to the everyone ready or You all set. anyway, my point is to think about where you may have went wrong, adapt, learn from your mistakes and ratings will improve.


Good advice.

What I say is "Let me know when everyone is in and has their seatbelt fastened."
That works pretty good for me.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

TrikkiNikki said:


> I use a mount on my vent so I don't have to take my eyes off the road.
> 
> As far as navigating, I will take the advice about looking ahead because that's a very good point
> 
> Also, update about my rating: it's at 4.61 right now  I drove a few pax today and that made a difference in the ratings. No tips but good ratings. That's good with me


I use a wired headset in my left ear. The pax can't see it and I can hear navigation over the pax noise. I use a wired headset because they weigh much less than bluetooth, and I can wear it 10 hours without it bothering me.

Buy a good brand like Jabra. They are getting hard to find, but they are very cheap on eBay (three bucks or so for a good one).


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

ORT said:


> Typical newbie drivers, more worried about the ratings than the dirt cheap rates they are driving for, Uber surely knows how to manipulate. With time, eventually they snap out of this haze they are under, for some it's sooner, for others it takes a bit more time. It's been the same story on this forum for years, rinse and repeat. .


So you hang out here for which reason?


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

TrikkiNikki said:


> This is all such good advice! Thanks so much, once again, everybody! I'm glad I found this forum. In time, I won't be a noob anymore and can help someone like me lol.


Next would be to go for some math and business classes.


----------



## Sxndriux (Oct 4, 2015)

NachonCheeze said:


> Occasionally I'll throw in a "5 stars for a 5 star passenger". I don't know if actually works but I think it does......


Haha that sounds so cheesy. Good one


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

it's.... nacho n' CHEEZY


----------



## Uber10k (Mar 16, 2016)

I would also suggest wearing a bluetooth as well, that way your passengers do not hear the navigation and you hear it very clearly and really don't have to pay much attention to your phone at all. A wired one would be fine too but I have never heard of a bluetooth that was heavy that you couldn't wear. Anyways good luck and remember uncle uber doesn't control you, they just play you to take every nickel they can get from you.


----------



## Uberbrethren (Feb 25, 2016)

Not sure if someone else posted this, but it's a good idea to ask people right up front if they have a preferred route. Usually, as soon as you pull away from the curb. That way, they cannot be angry with you for the route.


----------



## AceManShow (Sep 24, 2015)

TrikkiNikki said:


> I have only 20 lifetime trips, 14 rated, and 11 were 5 stars. I know 2 of the lower rated were yesterday but my rating was still a perfect 5 today. When I checked it now, I had another non 5 rating, and it's a total 4.42 now. Is there a way for me to see the individual ratings? I can't seem do that kind of thing in the app. Just want to know what the actual ratings were. Simple math tells me the 3 low ratings equaled 7 together.
> 
> I'm just worried that I'm starting off on the wrong foot. Is this kind of average normal for so few trips? Thanks in advance for all advice


Do not accept POOL. That is a sure way to bring your rating down fast.


----------



## TrikkiNikki (Apr 10, 2016)

As far as using bluetooth, I was told it affects the Uber app. Is that true? I hope not because I'd like to use it again. I stream music better that way. The radio stations here suck. And also answering a pax call or making a call,if necessary would be much easier.

As far as using a route they would like, I've been employing this tactic now. It does work better.

As far as pool, thankfully it's not available in my area


----------



## TrikkiNikki (Apr 10, 2016)

Oh and my rating has gone up again  4.67... all the advice is helping


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Uber10k said:


> I would also suggest wearing a bluetooth as well, that way your passengers do not hear the navigation and you hear it very clearly and really don't have to pay much attention to your phone at all. A wired one would be fine too but I have never heard of a bluetooth that was heavy that you couldn't wear. Anyways good luck and remember uncle uber doesn't control you, they just play you to take every nickel they can get from you.


Go with what works for you.

Bluetooth is not only heavier than wired, the battery runs down in a few hours. 
I have a box full of bluetooth headsets I don't use for those very reasons.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Ratings are a direct reflection of who you are as a human being. Be concerned ....be very concerned. Ratings are the most important thing in your life.


----------



## TrikkiNikki (Apr 10, 2016)

Realityshark said:


> Ratings are a direct reflection of who you are as a human being. Be concerned ....be very concerned. Ratings are the most important thing in your life.


You are so right! Only if other people like me, will I truly know that I am worthy of life. Can't believe you know what I feel... thank you so much bahahahaha


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

TrikkiNikki said:


> You are so right! Only if other people like me, will I truly know that I am worthy of life. Can't believe you know what I feel... thank you so much bahahahaha


Apparently you did not get, most newbers don't.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Does this mean were not going to the prom anymore?


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

TrikkiNikki said:


> Oh and my rating has gone up again  4.67... all the advice is helping


SLOW DOWN. Don't get your rating too high, you don't want the passengers to get there expectations up. Remember you driving people around for .75 cents a mile. you are one level above a homeless guy with a will work for food sign.

And don't worry about your rating I got picked up by a driver with 4.3 rating and crazier than hell. they don't care

Every trip you should be running a stop sign, slamming the brakes, and honking and yelling at another car. If there is not another car on the road. roll down you window and yell at GOD for making you a Uber driver.

Have a Blessed DAY !!!


----------



## TrikkiNikki (Apr 10, 2016)

Realityshark said:


> Does this mean were not going to the prom anymore?


Of course we are. I need a shark on my arm to scare away all the creepers.


----------



## TrikkiNikki (Apr 10, 2016)

uberguuber said:


> SLOW DOWN. Don't get your rating too high, you don't want the passengers to get there expectations up.


We'll wouldn't I want SPEED UP if I want to get a lower rating?


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

Yea be very worried. Uber dropped me a because my rating dropped to 4.6. I screwed up a couple of times in getting lost. They said I might be able to take a class but never got back to me. Pissed me off because I was having fun.

But yeah you need to fix it quick


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

Daniel Harbin said:


> Yea be very worried. Uber dropped me a because my rating dropped to 4.6. I screwed up a couple of times in getting lost. They said I might be able to take a class but never got back to me. Pissed me off because I was having fun.
> 
> But yeah you need to fix it quick


Having fun losing money. I forgot, you are in Vegas afterall. In actuality they did you a favor.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

One concrete lesson I learned from these forums is; avoid partying college kids like herpes! I've read here and suffered the consequences of their inexplicable pension for doling out low ratings! I still don't understand the logic that explains why it is so. but I steer clear of college hangouts and my rating has improved with that one change. I picture college kids as Beavis and Butthead after a trip; "uhh, lets give our driver a 1... huh huh... yea cool..." Its sad really. I feel keeping these inebriated snotnoses off the road is the greatest most noble service we rideshare drivers provide.


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

I dunno, just keep plugging and pray a lot.


----------



## Gibman73 (May 20, 2016)

I've found, or at least feel like, with the under 30 crowd, if you're not a 5 you're a 1. I've started rating them by the same standard. Keep me or me and another pool rider waiting, 1 star. Slide start trip and see no destination, 1 star. Ask for an aux cable because you don't like my music in my car 1 star. Sit down buckle up and stfu or you get one star. I do all of this in my head, with a smile and polite greetings of course. I've only done this a couple months but I've already felt the burns. Took a guy once from Oakland to SF one night, while he spent the whole ride eating chicken and trying to bait me into smack talking UBER, after 25 minute ride and dropping him at his condo and not taking any of his bait I see he's left chicken bones on my floor andan hour later I get a message from UBER about aspecial complaint claiming I had made some sort of unprofessional political/religious/racial statement. 

I'm extremely fair, impartial, patient and professional which is what I pride myself on so as soon as a pax had managed to irritate me, they get one star.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Tell Pax "I'm a relatively new driver, and my initial ratings are important so I would appreciate 5 stars if you feel that it is warranted."

Most people just don't understand the system. My friend doesn't give 5 stars unless there are mints and water. I called her a monster.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

the whole ratings system is garbage, everyone that leaves less than a 5 star should be forced to say why, how else will you fix the problem??????? how can they fire people when 80 percent of their trips are 5 stars.............garbage......how do they not get sued for this


----------

